# (autoroute) 2×2 voies



## jooly

Salut les cousins de France!

Je voudrais savoir si vous dites absolument "autoroute" devant 2x2 voies et si vous écrivez aussi _deux fois deux voies_.
Dites-vous autre chose qu'autoroute?
J'ai déjà consulté cette base en ligne avant Dictionnaires Terminologie-Traduction définition d'un terme -AIPCR

Merci!
Signé,
Une Québécoise qui _s'ostine_ avec sa terminologue


----------



## Philippides

Bonjour

On dit deux fois deux voies mais je l'ai toujours vu écrit 2X2 (quoique je l'ai rarement vu écrit...)
J'ai tendance à utiliser "*autoroute*" pour les axes qui relient des villes entre elles et "*voie rapide*" pour un tronçon plus court, voire une rocade ou un périphérique.
Mais je ne prétends pas que cet usage soit rigoureux !


----------



## jekoh

jooly said:


> Je voudrais savoir si vous dites absolument "autoroute" devant 2x2 voies


_Deux fois deux voies_ est utilisé en général pour des _voies rapides_ qui ne sont *pas* des autoroutes.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord avec Jekoh.


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> _Deux fois deux voies_ est utilisé en général pour des _voies rapides_ qui ne sont *pas* des autoroutes.



Il y des différences de signalisation, de limitation de vitesse etc. entre une "autoroute" et une "voie rapide _deux fois deux voies_".
De plus, les "voies rapides" sont gratuites alors que les autoroutes sont payantes en France !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai jamais entendu _2×2 voies_ en Suisse. On parle chez nous de _semi-autoroute_.


----------



## Philippides

Bonjour, 
Il n'y a aucun doute sur la distinction autoroute / voie rapide (ou semi-autoroute)
2X2 voies se rapporte à la description physique : on peut avoir une 2X2 voies ou une 2x3 voies qui peut-être autoroutière ou non.


----------



## jooly

Merci pour vos réponses.
Donc, si je comprends bien, une autoroute est vraiment une désignation particulière, qui ne peut pas s'appliquer à n'importe quelle route ou voie rapide.


----------



## JClaudeK

Tout à fait.


----------



## plantin

On peut dire aussi _route express_ ou _voie express._


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

JClaudeK said:


> De plus, les "voies rapides" sont gratuites alors que les autoroutes sont payantes en France !


C'est en effet la seule distinction qui vaille.
...sans compter que, suivant les régions, les voies rapides (payantes ou non) ont couramment plus de 2 voies dans chaque sens.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gérard Napalinex said:


> C'est en effet la seule distinction qui vaille.


Et la limitation de vitesse ne compte pas ?
Il n'y a que sur les autoroutes qu'on a le droit de rouler à 130 km/h. Sur les autres "voies rapides" la vitesse est toujours limitée à 110 km/h (maximum).


----------



## jekoh

De plus, certaines autoroutes sont gratuites.

Et les voies rapides peuvent avoir des croisements à niveau, alors que les autoroutes non.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous et merci à _jooly_ pour ce fil,

À la suite des différences discutées ci-dessus entre les autoroutes et les deux fois deux voies, pourrait-on dire que les autoroutes sont nommées
par la lettre *A* et que les deux fois deux voies sont nommées par la lettres *N* ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

A pour _autoroute_, oui, en France.
N est une ancienne dénomination pour _nationale_, toujours utilisée sur certains tronçons. Elles n'ont pas toujours le tracé 2x2.
Et, oui pour les possibles croisements à niveau sur les 2x2.


----------



## Gemmenita

Ah, donc une autre différence c'est que les 2x2 ne sont pas nommées par une lettre du tout.

Merci beaucoup atcheque.


----------



## plantin

Si, bien sûr, ce sont le plus souvent des routes nationales donc RN (plutôt que N tout seul). Une voie routière se définit par sa typologie (ex: 2x2 voies) et son statut administratif ( ex: RN donc mais aussi D car il y a des voies express départementales, et même communales, qui portent alors un nom de voie urbaine, ex: boulevard XYZ). Il y a même deux voies express aéroportuaires à Lyon-St-Exupéry et Roissy-CDG.


----------



## jooly

Merci pour vos réponses. Je suis encore plus confuse, étant donné que je ne vis pas en France, mais bon.
Bref, puis-je dire "autoroute 2x2 voies" ou est-ce mieux de dire simplement "route 2x2 voies"(...)?
Merci


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Avec autoroute, 2x2 voies est inutile.
_2x2 voies_ est une *caractéristique*, *ce n'est pas un nom*. Les noms sont _voie express, voie rapide, semi-autoroute_ (CH)...


----------



## plantin

jooly said:


> puis-je dire "autoroute 2x2 voies"


Une autoroute est par définition toujours à deux fois quelque chose; le plus souvent 2 voies dans chaque sens, parfois 3, 4 ou plus. Si vous dites "autoroute" tout court, on verra par défaut plutôt une autoroute à 2 voies dans chaque sens, donc autoroute 2x2 voies est presque un pléonasme. 
Par contre "route 2x2 voies" est une description utile, car toutes les routes ne sont pas ainsi.


----------



## rouelle

Bonjour, 
J'ai entendu en France l'appeler "la quatre voies", c'était "l'autoroute sans péage" qui relie Rennes et Saint-Malo.
Vous ne l'appelez pas comme ça? la quatre voies?


----------



## atcheque

4 voies est du même acabit que 2x2


----------



## plantin

rouelle said:


> J'ai entendu en France l'appeler "la quatre voies", c'était "l'autoroute sans péage" qui relie Rennes et Saint-Malo.
> Vous ne l'appelez pas comme ça? la quatre voies?


Ce n'est pas une autoroute, ni même une route nationale, c'est une route départementale, la RD137; mais elle est à 2x2 voies (donc route express) sur presque tout son parcours entre Rennes et Saint-Malo. Si, on peut dire "quatre voies" aussi dans le langage courant.


----------

